# Cyclocross Wheels..Mavic



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So looks like most of the Mavic prebuilt wheels only accept up to a 32mm tire. I am building a surly cross check and 32 should be fine as a max as I plan to build it more road oriented. 

Any issues with going with the Ksyriums or Cosmic Elite?


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

stunzeed said:


> So looks like most of the Mavic prebuilt wheels only accept up to a 32mm tire. I am building a surly cross check and 32 should be fine as a max as I plan to build it more road oriented.
> 
> Any issues with going with the Ksyriums or Cosmic Elite?


Where did you read this info? Mavic's website? I'm curious.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes on their website


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

They are wheels.
They go on a bicycle.....and wheels make a bicycle...otherwise you have just a frame.
What is the question?


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Those rims will take a tire bigger than 32.  The tire profile may not be ideal, but plenty of people do it with no ill-effect. Mount the tires you want on them.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Horsesh*t. Mavic is lying to you. I have run as big as a 42 on Ksyriums and Cosmics without issue...


----------



## Muffin Top (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, no problems here running Hutchinson Bulldogs (34mm) on Ksyrium Equipe wheels - both for racing and all around riding - slap what you want on and break like the wind.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

the mayor said:


> They are wheels.
> They go on a bicycle.....and wheels make a bicycle...otherwise you have just a frame.
> What is the question?


Read again. Hint: you`re in the CX-forum


----------



## Mr.SBC (Mar 11, 2010)

I raced 16 races this year running Bontrager XR1 1.95's and Bontrager XDX 1.75's on my mavic krysrium elite wheels, never had a problem. Run whatever tire you want. Mavic's 32mm max is only a recommendation.


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

backinthesaddle said:


> Horsesh*t. Mavic is lying to you. I have run as big as a 42 on Ksyriums and Cosmics without issue...


Yup.... 

I've run Maxxis Locust CX tire, which is a 35mm, and I know several that run Hutchinson CX tires, which are also 35mm (but higher volume than the Maxxis) in both tubeless and traditional. 

Never tried anything larger, but there you have it.

The French lie.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

erol/frost said:


> Read again. Hint: you`re in the CX-forum


Thanks for reminding me where I am Capt Obvious.
No need to reread....it's a wheel...it goes on a bike.
99.9999999999999 % of all road wheels can be used in cross.


----------



## PT (Mar 8, 2002)

stunzeed said:


> So looks like most of the Mavic prebuilt wheels only accept up to a 32mm tire. ... Any issues with going with the Ksyriums or Cosmic Elite?


I use a Ksyrium Elite as the front wheel on my 29er single speed and have mounted a Racing Ralph 2.4 on it with and without a tube -- no problem keeping it on the rim. Just thought I'd up the ante with regards to how wide a tire you can put a road rim...


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

the mayor said:


> Thanks for reminding me where I am Capt Obvious.
> No need to reread....it's a wheel...it goes on a bike.
> 99.9999999999999 % of all road wheels can be used in cross.


That's right. Any Mavic wheel can be used, except the ones with the exploding carbon spokes.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

wunlap togo said:


> That's right. Any Mavic wheel can be used, except the ones with the exploding carbon spokes.


Oh...they CAN be used. Just not for very long.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

krisdrum said:


> Those rims will take a tire bigger than 32. The tire profile may not be ideal, but plenty of people do it with no ill-effect. Mount the tires you want on them.


I've got 35s on the Ksyrium Elites on my cross rig.

Hate the wheels, but they were freebies off my wife's bike when she bought it, so I can't complain.


----------



## Grivooga (Mar 22, 2009)

I ran 38mm cross clinchers on a set of Aksiums no problem. Nice for rooty singletrack. The extra volume takes some of the sting out of any roots that I plow into by accident. Also used 38mm inverted tread semi-slicks for urban riding on the Aksiums. For actual racing I use 32mm tubulars on my Ksyriums. Would rather run 35 but the price was right on the 32s.


----------



## Henri65 (Nov 24, 2008)

backinthesaddle said:


> Horsesh*t. Mavic is lying to you.


Lying?

Those damn French out to get you?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Henri65 said:


> Lying?
> 
> Those damn French out to get you?


No, they're just full of sh*t most of the time...:thumbsup:


----------

